# Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

					Die Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen (U+C) hat bekanntlich mehrere tausend Abmahnungen an Bürger verschickt und ihnen den urheberrechtswidrigen Konsum von pornografischen Videos auf der einschlägigen Webseite redtube.com zu Lasten gelegt. Doch nicht nur abgemahnte Internetnutzer bekommen missliebige Post, auch der hinter der Abmahnwelle stehende Anwalt Thomas Urmann erhält äußerst unerfreuliche Schreiben, was ihn laut eigener Aussage jedoch nicht vom Weg abbringt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*


----------



## MaxRink (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Ganz verdenken kann man es glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Ganz im Ernst, wunder das jetzt jemanden ernsthaft? 

Bei >10.000 Mahnschreiben, deren Rechtmäßigkeit sehr fragwürdig ist, gibts natürlich genug Bekloppte und völlig Durchgeknallte, die ihm drohen. Mich wunderts ja eher, das er noch keine toten Tiere im Briefkasten/Haustür hatte.


----------



## DarkmanGER (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Das mit den Morddrohungen geht zu weit! 
Egal was er für ein Mensch ist.
Solche Leute muß Gerichtlich einen Denkzettel verpasst werden, damit sie kapieren, daß sie sich nicht alles Leisten können um das Geld den Leuten aus den Taschen zu ziehen.

MfG

Darkman


----------



## MaxRink (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

â€žWarum entzieht man U+C nicht die Lizenz?â€œ | Regensburg Digital Hmm, irgendwas iost mit dem Rechtsweg faul. Und wieso hat D wohl noch nicht die Antikorruptioncharta ratifiziert?


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Hat er sich verdient, wer das Rechtssystem ausnutzt um sich auf Kosten Anderer so zu bereichern muss sich nicht wundern wenn Menschen versuchen sich außerhalb des Systems zu wehren, wenn sie Innerhalb keine Chancen sehen


----------



## TempestX1 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Morddrohung finde ich auch nicht gut, aber so langsam muss er wohl selbst anfangen zu Zittern, da es alles andere als legal ist was er macht und es vor kurzem darüber Urteile gab und ihn wohl auch demnächst treffen werden. Siehe:
Redtube-Abmahner gibt Unwägbarkeiten zu | heise online
Anwaltliche Mahnschreiben können versuchte Nötigung sein | heise resale

Da hilft nur eigenen Anwalt einschalten und eventuell schauen was man alles aus U+U rausholen kann.


----------



## SaftSpalte (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

naja , jemand umzubringen ist total kurzsichtig . Ich würde eher einen anderen weg einschlagen ohne Tod  viel effektiver . aber hey . ich gucke keine pornos und solange ich kein schreiben bekomme ,halte ich mich daraus .

Ich brauche keine pornos ,wenn man frau und kind hat , hat man Holywood zuhause


----------



## zicco93 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Haha ich finde den Herrn Urmann irgendwie ulkig.

Ich habe auch so eine E-Mail erhalten. 
Kein anständiges Deutsch, wie man es eigentlich von einem Juristen erwarten könnte.

Als "Tatzeitpunkt" war ein Wochentag um 23:*68* (wtf ) gegeben.
Des Weiteren habe ich eine statische IP, die mit der IP in der E-Mail nichts gemeinsam hat und so ganz nebenbei kann ich mich nicht entsinnen in den letzten Jahren Redtube besucht zu haben.

Alles in Allem sehr seriös wie ich finde.


----------



## MaxRink (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Du hast was von nem Trittbrettfaher bekommen.


----------



## zicco93 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Du hast was von nem Trittbrettfaher bekommen.


 
Schade dass ich die E-Mail nicht mehr habe, das mit dem Zahlungsverkehr und dem Absender etc. sah schon original aus.

Die E-Mail habe ich aber auch ein paar Tage vor dem bekannt werden der "echten" Mails in den Medien bekommen.
Das würde mich interessieren wie Trittbrettfahrer darauf kommen, das müsste ja dann ein "echter" Abgemahnter gemacht haben.


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

diesen ganzen rechtsverdreherpack sollte man keine drohungen schicken. besser ist einfach überraschen und wildelweich prügeln bis denen die ******** aus dem kopf kommt. dann machen die solche abzock nummern sicher nicht mehr. naja und wenn doch, dann nochmal ne überarschungsaktion starten die nochmal eins draufsetzt und das so lange bis diese korrupten ärsche es lernen.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Vielleicht sollta man ihn ja auch mal checken, jeder hat seine Sünde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Der Fall ist lange genug bekannt, um entsprechende Emails zu erstellen. Der Aufbau eines einfachen, für Laien ausreichendes Mahnschreibens ist keine Kunst. Aber ein echter Anwalt würde so etwas nie mittels unzuverlässiger Email zustellen. Denn die Adresse würde ja "nie" jemand abgerufen haben


----------



## Rizoma (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



zicco93 schrieb:


> Haha ich finde den Herrn Urmann irgendwie ulkig.
> 
> Ich habe auch so eine E-Mail erhalten.
> Kein anständiges Deutsch, wie man es eigentlich von einem Juristen erwarten könnte.
> ...



U+C hat seine Abmahnungen aber per post geschickt  so wie es hier in Deutschland nun mal üblich ist. Du hattest wie schon gesagt eine E-Mail von Trittbrettfahrern im Postfach.


----------



## phenom-2 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Der muss nur die richtigen leute erwischen dan hat er was er verdient.


----------



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



DarkmanGER schrieb:


> Das mit den Morddrohungen geht zu weit!


 Sehe ich auch so.
Der Typ ist mit seiner Abzocke zwar unterste Schublade, dennoch gehen Morddrohungen gar nicht.


----------



## mds51 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Der hat seinen Beruf so oder so verfehlt...


----------



## maar (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Der Typ ist mit seiner Abzocke zwar unterste Schublade, dennoch gehen Morddrohungen gar nicht.


 Und was willst du dagegen machen?  Ist halt so und man kanns nicht ändern.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



mds51 schrieb:


> Der hat seinen Beruf so oder so verfehlt...


 
Anscheinend ja nicht, Juristen nennt man ja auch im Volksmund Winkeladvokaten.
Der findet für alles ein Schlupfloch, vielleicht hier und da noch ein paar Gelder fließen lassen,
und voila, er kommt fein raus und hat immer noch seine Lizenz.

Das sind ganz ausgekochte Schlitzohre.

Was meint ihr, wie viele naive Menschen schon Summe X bezahlt haben?
Da läuft schon eine ganze Weile so und da wird ordentlich was im "Pott" sein.

Ob Morddrohungen nun gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht.
Es wäre ein wenig drastisch und einfach nicht genug Genugtuung.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn der Kanzlei auf dem Wege der "Elektronik" ein Anschlag passiert.
Vielleicht haben bald auch findige Menschen seine Kreditkarteninformation und Zugang zum Onlinebanking?
Vielleicht wird es auch nur eine dumme DDOS Attacke, die jeder 5 Jährige hinkriegt?

Ich denke das der sich nicht wundern braucht, wenn so was passiert.
Und ich denke, es würde ihm bzw. denen viel mehr weh tun,
wenn denen jemand finanziell richtig schadet.


----------



## IceyJones (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

ich glaub dem typen kein wort. das ist ein cleverer schachzug um sich selbst als weisser ritter darzustellen und die streamer als böse gesetzesbrecher in die ecke zu pushen nach dem motto: "sehen sie? die haben so viel kriminelle energie, die schrecken nichtmal vor drohungen zurück. allein das rechtfertigt unser vorgehen!"


----------



## CiD (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



> "Dann hätte ich meinen Beruf verfehlt"


..sprachs...

Den hat er auch so schon verfehlt und er verfehlt ihn auch weiterhin, egal was er macht, ob er nun aufgibt oder weitermacht.

Ein Anwalt der Unternehmen Rechtlich vertritt, die mit betrügerischen Mittel rechtlich tausende von Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen, hat definitiv sein Beruf verfehlt!

Allerdings finde ich das mit den Morddrohungen auch nicht in Ordnung...das geht definitiv zu weit!


----------



## valandil (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

"Durch unzählige Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet liegt die Pornofilm-Industrie finanziell gesehen auf der Intensivstation."



Der arme Mann ist besorgt um die Pornofilm-Industrie.


----------



## KrHome (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Das sind ganz ausgekochte Schlitzohre.


 Oftmals sind das einfach nur ziemlich kaputte Menschen. Erinnert sich noch jemand an Gravenreuth? Solche Leute hätten auch in jedem anderen Beruf Dreck am Stecken gehabt.

Die Welt ist nunmal kein Ponyhof...


----------



## s7evin (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> naja , jemand umzubringen ist total kurzsichtig . Ich würde eher einen anderen weg einschlagen ohne Tod  viel effektiver . aber hey . ich gucke keine pornos und solange ich kein schreiben bekomme ,halte ich mich daraus .
> 
> Ich brauche keine pornos ,wenn man frau und kind hat , hat man Holywood zuhause


 
du guckst keine pornos weil du frau UND kind hast. das hört sich irgendwie sehr falsch an


----------



## Hansherbert444 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine pornos ,wenn man frau und kind hat , hat man Holywood zuhause



Komm schon, gegessen wird selbstverständlich zuhause, aber Appetit holen sollte doch wohl noch drin sein ...


----------



## Lukystrike (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Der Mann hat sehr wohl seinen Job verfehlt. 
Wenn er jetzt ne wichtige Klage zu vertreten hätte die echte Ungerechtigkeiten regel, aber die Urheberrechte von Porno-Produzenten stehen auf meiner Liste ganz tief unten. So ein Heuchler..... Money Rules


----------



## mannefix (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Der Mann hat(!) seinen Job verfehlt. Morddrohungen gehen natürlich nicht.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

U+C tun doch nix anderes, die drohen den Bürger, und das seit Jahren,  die gehören einfach abgeschafft. 

Jetzt mal im ernst, wen du ich kein Geld haben, und es kommt so ein Brief von denen, denkst du die lassen mich dich leben?  Sprich du und ich sind denen egal, die gucken nur auf dass Geld was die fordern. Die tun doch nix anderes, die drohen die Leute auf feinste Art.  Ich heiße morddrohen nicht gut aber kann die Reaktion der Leute gut verstehen, U+C gehören abgeschafft ganz einfach!


----------



## Kondar (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



DarkmanGER schrieb:


> Das mit den Morddrohungen geht zu weit!
> Egal was er für ein Mensch ist.
> Solche Leute muß Gerichtlich einen Denkzettel verpasst werden, damit sie kapieren, daß sie sich nicht alles Leisten können um das Geld den Leuten aus den Taschen zu ziehen.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Anwalt per Gericht einen Denkzettel verpassen?
Irgendwie muß ich an das Sprichwort mit der Krähe denken.

Solche Machen sind noch auch nicht neu; Abmahnwelle gibt es ja nicht erst seit 2013.
Was zum googlen => Günter Freiherr von Gravenreuth


----------



## facopse (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



> Durch unzählige Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet liegt die Pornofilm-Industrie finanziell gesehen auf der Intensivstation.


Vielleicht hängt das aber auch mit dem gigantischen Angebot an kostenlosen Amateurfilmchen zusammen. Hab' mal von einer Studie gehört, die besagt, dass die meisten Männer eher auf das "unscheinbare Mädel von nebenan" stehen als auf die vollbusige Silikon-Diva.


> Ich brauche keine pornos ,wenn man frau und kind hat , hat man Holywood zuhause


Ohne mir anmaßen zu wollen, deine private Situation im Entferntesten beurteilen zu können, möchte ich diese Aussage im Allgemeinen folgendermaßen kommentieren:


----------



## NexusTi (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Ihm geht es nicht um Geld bei der Sache? Das glaubt dem doch kein Mensch. Der genannte Grund ist doch komplett an den Fingern herangesogen.


----------



## toxic27 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*

Hatte so eine mail im SPAM Ordner run fliegen. Spaßes halber mal auf einem anderen PC entpackt und was für eine Trojaner Bombe da drin war. Theoretisch kann man dagegen klagen dann


----------



## keinnick (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Redtube-Abmahnungen: Mitverantwortlicher Anwalt Urmann erhält Morddrohungen*



toxic27 schrieb:


> Hatte so eine mail im SPAM Ordner run fliegen. Spaßes halber mal auf einem anderen PC entpackt und was für eine Trojaner Bombe da drin war. Theoretisch kann man dagegen klagen dann


 
Gegen wen willst Du klagen? Gegen einen Spam-Versender?  Wenn Du das Ding im Mailpostfach hattest kannst Du es getrost löschen. Wie schon erwähnt senden Anwälte ihre Schreiben i. d. R. nicht per Mail.


----------

